# Engine sensor



## birdie keith (May 17, 2018)

Hi I have a Fiat Ducato 2.8 TD W reg
Can anybody tell me what the sensor on the engine breather does
I had a wiring burn out on the wires to the sensor. I've unpluged the sensor and the engine still runs
Help
Many thanks Keith


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Keith.

I'm afraid the question is double Dutch to me but someone here will know, or be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

What do you mean by “engine breather” ? Air intake, EGR exhaust gas recirculater, crankcase breather???

Andy


----------



## [email protected] (May 17, 2018)

It is a heater element, to discourage emulsifying of condensation in breather pipe.
Leave it disconnected, not worth replacing.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Alex - good to have your input.


----------

